# Spray for ragweed control



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Looking for something that will work to control ragweed around my cattle yards. I would like to stay away from roundup so I don't toast the grass. 2,4-D works on other weeds, but only annoys ragweed for a few days, even when it's small. Need something unrestricted as I don't have a pesticide license. Tordon based products would work but I would like to find something that doesn't have the long term residual.
Many thanks!


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Triclopyr (find it generic) or Aminopyralid (Milestone, but it has residual). And a good surfactant.


----------

